# weird thing on my view finder?



## SPE3DSTAR (May 23, 2011)

i recently just purchased a minolta xg-1 at a thrift store for $25. the whole camera is pretty clean and i've added in the new battery. one thing thats been bothering me is that there's a strange grainy horizontal line on the center of the view finder. mirror and everything looks pretty clean, and i can't find whats wrong with it.







this is what i see through my view finder, i've checked inside and outside and i still can't find the problem


----------



## fokker (May 23, 2011)

It's not a focusing screen is it?


----------



## SPE3DSTAR (May 23, 2011)

nope not that i know of, i removed the lens to check the mirror and everything else. the only think i can think of is that its in the view finder itself. the other thing is that its not any random grain kuz its a perfect lined up to the center


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2011)

.neercs gnisucof eht egnahC


----------



## Dao (May 23, 2011)

From what I found, it seems to be a know issue with that camera.  According to the link below, the black band is a [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]adhesive tape Minolta used. 

The Classic Camera Repair Forum: Minolta XG-7 - horizontal band across viewfinder


One more link about the black tape
http://www.apug.org/forums/forum52/89784-minolta-xg-7-focus-screen.html


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

